# Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör



## Schwabenhorscht (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wollte mir im Frühjahr eine Art Geräteschrank für mein gesamtes Angelzeug (6 Ruten, Rollen, Kescher, usw) basteln. 
Er sollte etwa so groß sein, wie ein 2-türiger Kleiderschrank.

Hat von Euch zufällig jemand eine Bauanleitung für sowas? 

Habe bei Quelle etwas in der Richtung gesehen:

Geräteschrank

Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar!

Schönes Wochenende wünscht

Schwabenhorscht


----------



## Big Fins (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör*

moin, so einen Geräteschuppen hab ich leider nicht. 
Für meine Ruten hab ich einen Rutenständer ( Verkaufsständer ), wo ca 15-20 Ruten reinpassen.
Meine restlichen Gerätschaften sind hier und da in der Wohnung verteilt, ich hab da keinen speziellen Platz.
ich würde meine Sachen auch nicht in den Keller verbannen, da ich ab und an dran rumhantiere.
Ich denke, Du mußt da mit Dir selbst schauen was Dir gefällt und Platzmäßig hinhaut. Aber der Schrank wird ganz sicher seinen Dienst tun.


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör*

Der hier ist doch "traumhaft" !









Quelle : http://www.rs-flyfishing.de/


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör*

Ich habe meine Angelecke neben dem Computerraum in unserer Hobbiwerkstatt(mein Vater baut viele Sachen selbst). Das ist auch im Keller. Da habe ich ein DDR Sideboard mit Fächern und einer Schublade. Neben dem Sideboard ist noch ein kleines anderes Verkramtes Sideboard als Tisch. zwischen den Beiden stehen dann meine Kescher und leere Futterrale. In den Fächern dann das Futter der Koffer der kleine Futtereimer. An der Wand ist dann eine Halterung für leider nur 4 montierte Ruten. Den Rest der Ruten stelle ich dann zu den Futteralen. Man ist das immer eine Unordnung da. So mach ich dass. Aber ein Schrank ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten und Wahrscheinlich sogar noch Platzsparender


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör*

Hi!
Ich habe vor ca.20 Jahren zwei unserer alten Schlafzimmerschränke in Vollholzbauart(keine Pressplatten!)in den Keller gestellt und zu Gerätekästen umfunktioniert.Auf die Innenseiten der Türen habe ich Alu-Winkelkantbleche geschraubt
und darauf Bretter mit Lochausschnitten für die Rutengriffe.Die dazupassenden Rutenhalter sind auf den Türinnenseiten befestigt. Seit damals gibt`s bei mir keine verstaubten Ruten und Angelgeräte mehr!!:q #h
Übrigens:Alte,günstige Schränke gibt es auch in Abrahams Trödelläden und second-Hand-Shops.


----------



## Discocvw (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör*

Moin, moin habe mir aus einem alten Bücherregal einen Angelschrank gebaut. Die Ruten sind mit Klettband befestigt und so jederzeit einfach zu entnehmen.


----------



## Ralle76 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör*

Ich tendier ja zu einem zweitlg. Spint. 
Ich schau immer wieder mal bei Ebay rein.
Wenn man das Teil abholt, sollte das so um die 20Euronen kosten.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör*



			
				Discocvw schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin habe mir aus einem alten Bücherregal einen Angelschrank gebaut. Die Ruten sind mit Klettband befestigt und so jederzeit einfach zu entnehmen.


 
*Beim ersten hinsehen*
*dachte ich Typisch Deutsch...|kopfkrat* !

Doch nun denk ich ans Nachbauen da er sowas von Schick aussieht.
Feine Sache#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Schwabenhorscht (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör*

@ discocvw

Klasse, genauso hatte ich mir das vorgestellt - Respekt!!!

Mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo an so einen Schrank komme!

Vielen Dank für die Anregung!

Gruß
Schwabenhorscht


----------



## The_Duke (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör*

Exakt diesen Bücherschrank (inclusive 4 Regalböden) habe ich vor 5 Wochen im Angebot für 79 Euronen in einem Discounter-Möbelhaus gekauft.
Regulär kostet er 20 Euronen mehr.
Falls du diesen geschwungenen Abschluss oben nicht brauchst...das ist nix anderes wie nen Kasten mit ner Rückwand aus dünnen Nut&Feder-Brettern.
Ohne Tür ist er einfach zu bauen und falls du was vorne dran haben willst, dann tuts auch ein Vorhang in der Farbe deiner Wahl.


----------



## Discocvw (1. März 2005)

*AW: Geräteschrank für Angelzubehör*

Ich glaube der Schrank stammt aus dem Dänischen Bettenlager, ist aber schon ne Weile her das ich diesen gekauft habe.


----------

